# buying a Spanish car in Spain



## Sailor 36 (May 3, 2014)

Moving to CDS in September and intend buying a car when we arrive - any advice on where to go / pitfalls etc?


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Depends if you are buying new or second hand.


----------



## Sailor 36 (May 3, 2014)

Probably second hand


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I've just bought new without any problems.Problems can occur with second hand vehicles due to the possibility of debts remaining with the car.There are lots of repossessions on the market due to the recession.You can get a very good deal on a new car.There is the ppv, a government scheme which gives you 2200 Euros off your new car if you trade in a 10 year old car to scrap.Apparently SOME car dealers are selling old cars to new buyers for 300 Euros to take advantage of this quite legally!APPARENTLY! Good luck


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You should have little or no trouble buying a second-hand vehicle IF you go to a main dealer for the marque concerned. Using the main dealer will be more important should anything go wrong and you need after-sales service. A main dealer will make sure that any fines, etc incurred by the previous owner are cleared and that any previous hire purchase is also cleared.

There have been a number of cases where an English-speaking buyer has used a back-street/corner lot dealer simply because the dealer spoke English. When there were problems with the vehicle, either faults or its previous ownership, the dealer has mysteriously gone elsewhere.

We have a s/h Peugeot Partner, that replaced a s/h Citroën Berlingo, both have been excellent vehicles and we have had good service from the main dealer from whom we purchased. We normally have a full service in January in time for the ITV but, before we go on holiday in September, we have the car given an intermediate service because we will be going a long distance. - that service is carried out for free.


----------

